# souris deconnectée sous windows (en domaine)



## shawn77 (22 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un probleme avec la souris magic mouse bluetooth sous windows 8.1.

Sur un iMac (el capitan) , la souris fonctionne nickel sous El capitan toute la journée.
J'ai installé le bootcamp avec w8.1 et la souris magic mouse fonctionne tres bien hors domaine .
Par contre apres l'avoir passé dans un domaine, la souris se deconnecte (aleatoirement entre 30 min à 1h apres reboot du poste).
Je ne comprend pas !

J'ai 4 iMac et c'est la même chose, n'y a t-il pas un probleme de pilotes ?
j'ai tenté d'interchangé / retirer l'appairage sous mac et windows les souris avec les autres mac mais rien .
Sous windows je vois bien l'appairage de la souris et au moment où je n'ai plus la souris BT, elle est pourtant toujours "couplé" mais ne repond plus..

Une idée ?

merci


----------

